# hole in face



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

hi guys, just wondered if anyone could help, i had to put one of my comets to sleep today as he had developed a big hole in his face, like most of his bottom jaw was missing. i had him about a year and it was sad to see him go. anyway i just wondered if anyone knew what could have caused this? i have a 25 gallon tank with excellent filtration etc, i keep a close eye on water quality and all my other fish seem to be fine, i have 2 other comets , 2 black moors and a few minnows and they have shown no signs of any ailments?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What type of other fish do you have in your tank? Could it have been picked on by the other fish?


----------



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe, i have 3 comets, 2 black moors, 8 minnows and 4 black widows, do you think it was maybe an injury thats got infected then or something?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

absolutely; infections like this are the most common in goldfish


----------

